# Why I wouldn't drive anything else



## JP2085 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, been driving for Uber a bit more and still going pretty good. Haven't done a whole bunch but I still have yet to drive during peak hours. So, with the little that I have made, it got me thinking how I couldn't imagine doing this in any other car. Except maybe a fully electric car with an insane range..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

good job hyper-miling!

keeping costs low is all we have to fight Uber's monthly rate drops.

A battle I am losing....


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

JP2085 said:


> Well, been driving for Uber a bit more and still going pretty good. Haven't done a whole bunch but I still have yet to drive during peak hours. So, with the little that I have made, it got me thinking how I couldn't imagine doing this in any other car. Except maybe a fully electric car with an insane range..


How much using the a/c drops your mpg?


----------



## JP2085 (Sep 24, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> How much using the a/c drops your mpg?


Unless it's over 90, not at all. The A/C compressor is electric (there are no belt driven accessories at all) so it doesn't put a load on the engine. Now, if it's really hot out and you are blasting it, then obviously there is a greater electrical load.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

soon uber will pay for your gas. just keep driving.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, just keep driving soon we are all going to be issued uber stock for when it goes public.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Great gas mileage at the expense of rider being cramped. I thought about a Prius but after I sat in back seat with salesman and my wife (I dress out at 265), I said no way am I going to subject a pax to this. Quickly get low starred for creature discomfort.


----------

